# More Apache 2.2.15 problems [SOLVED]

## iandoug

hi

Okay I'm stumped.

Upgraded Apache, things appeared to work fine until I tried to execute a perl script from Konqueror.

Found out about putting cgi and cgid in make.conf, did so, recompiled, restarted, and now although Apache is running, the web browsers say it is not.

```

ps ax | grep apache

32529 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

32531 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

32533 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

32534 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -d /usr/lib64/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

```

```

tail error_log  (last lines)

[Thu Jul 22 17:24:03 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8o PHP/5.2.13-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Thu Jul 22 17:32:41 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Thu Jul 22 17:35:26 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8o PHP/5.2.13-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Thu Jul 22 17:39:06 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down

[Thu Jul 22 17:39:13 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.15 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8o PHP/5.2.13-pl0-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

```

```

 tail access_log  (last lines)

10.0.0.160 - - [22/Jul/2010:16:42:08 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 1088

10.0.0.160 - - [22/Jul/2010:16:42:08 +0200] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 269

10.0.0.160 - - [22/Jul/2010:16:42:10 +0200] "GET /moviepages3.html HTTP/1.1" 304 -

10.0.0.160 - - [22/Jul/2010:17:11:48 +0200] "POST /cgi-bin/moviepages3.pl HTTP/1.1" 200 12552

```

```

Unable to connect

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at movies.

```

```

(Konqueror)

The requested operation could not be completed

Connection to Server Refused

Details of the Request:

URL: http://moviemaker/

Protocol: http

Date and Time: Thursday 22 July 2010 17:27

Additional Information: moviemaker: Connection refused

```

So what's broken?

Only thing I noticed after the update was the recompile was that etc-update wanted to 

```

-LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so

```

I let it, and have subsequently put it back, neither version works.

Urgent advice gratefully received... I need apache working tonight for actual work purposes..  :Smile: 

thanks, Ian

----------

## iandoug

Solved by adding 

Listen 10.0.0.160:80

Listen 10.0.0.160:81

to httpd.conf .....

Dunno how they disappeared...

cheers, Ian

----------

## bobb_wu

Hey this is my first post, but I use these forums all the time!  Thanks for all the help over time.  I had a similar issue with Apache which is why google led me to this forum.  However, my solution was different:

We're have a server farm and are running a remote Gentoo VM for some specialized LAN-only services.  This VM has two IPs (on vlan 0 and vlan 6).   Routing is done through vlan 0 so that vlan 6 is access-restricted on the ethernet level.  After a reboot, there was no IP for vlan 6 (which I didn't realize), yet the server's hostname was pointing to that IP in /etc/hosts.  Thus there was no interface to which to bind, which is why I was seeing SIGTERM and "no listening sockets available, shutting down."

Removing the entry in hosts only made the server point to 127.0.0.1 which disallowed traffic from the network.  Had this been a local machine, a successful load of the webpage locally but not remotely would have pointed towards interface configuration issues.  So I figured I would post this as something to check for anyone else out there with a similar (and very annoying) problem.

Bobb

----------

